# 9 Month Maturity Spike?



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Something is wrong with my V....

He is walking with a loose leash, is being calm and well mannered in busy places with distractions (even children!), he is listening to me, is not destroying everything, not constantly jumping up on the counters, and is enjoying relaxing in the grass instead of eating my garden.

Has someone stolen my Odin and replaced him with a well mannered Vizsla? Perhaps I brought the wrong one home from the park?

Is this a maturity spike, or a result of the hot weather and extended exercise? 
Gosh I hope it lasts. I like this dog


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha! I remember the first time Imli sat down on the floor (she only 'sat' on the couch)... it was SO monumental, we stopped dinner preps and took out the camera to take pictures! ;D


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh! This post gives me hope for my 17 week old!

He's about to start teething and driving me BONKERS!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Think of it as a nice break and a preview of things to come.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I am just afraid its not going to last!

We ate dinner on a coffee table in the backyard this weekend, and he didn't even make notice of the steaks right at nose level and instead went and laid down and had a nap. 

I swear, he's possessed!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes - these happen from time to time. I think Ruby had another spike around 13 months - started listening so much more and easier to train.

Enjoy it - your little man is growing up :'(


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, this gives me so much hope! (Keke is 8.25 months old...)


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd say Dozer spiked about two months ago (at about 18 mos). I was once told bird dogs don't have a brain until they're two. I'm starting to believe it. Now that he's basically self sufficient well be starting over in about 3 weeks!! What are we thinking?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Not to spoil your fun Kristen but it won't last long


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Well last night he didn't listen to a thing on his walk, and proceeded to wake us up at 5am this morning whining...so you're right, it didn't last long! haha


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh to have a day like that with my Odin. If wishes were fishes we would all have a fine fry!


----------

